# Importing sail boat into Canada from USA



## ichorniy (Apr 26, 2006)

Due to the stronger Canadian dollars prices on boats in the US become very attractive for Canadian buyers. Have somebody imported boat to Canada and how difficult or simple it was. I was thinking on getting a boat early in the summer and just sail it in. I wonder what paper work i have to worry about.


----------



## SVCetacea (Oct 14, 2007)

No paperwork. Just show up at customs and tell them you are importing the boat. You'll have to pay GST, PST and any duty. If the boat was made in North America the duty should be very low or non-existence.
Make sure you have the original registration for the boat.


----------



## tlscott (Jun 26, 2006)

*importing*

Hi I just brought up a catalina 30 from Maine last December to Prince Edward Island. The importing process is a breeze. I hired a import broker and it only cost 123 bucks. You need a bill of sale and of course you'll end up paying the GST and PST. The boat was trucked up not sailed.

later
Terry


----------



## ichorniy (Apr 26, 2006)

*transportation*

Tlscott, Transportation is the option. How difficult it was to organize. Who did the transportation and would you recommend them?


----------



## dbruce85 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Importing Boat*

Purchased a 26 ft. last spring out of Wilson NY. I sailed it back to Niagara on the Lake in late April.
When I arrived I called into Customs, as you normally would arriving back from the US. I advised them that I purchased the boat that I arrived on.
I got my reporting # and then paid the taxes by credit card over the phone.
My paper work from customs arrived in a week.
The storage cradle was still in the US and I declared it at that time as goods to follow, that was included in the paper work that I received from customs.
I brought the cradle back on a trailer during the summer without any problem.
I had every intention of having to go to customs with receipts etc. but as I said it was all done over the phone. That is just the decision of the customs agent you get on the phone.
As a suggestion, have your sales receipt for the boat, and also if there is a internet add for the boat, print that as well. I have reard stories of customs agents going on line to see what the boat was listed for, to stop people from getting a receipt for less that what was actually paid.
After I received the customs papers I got my ontario #s for the boat.
I applied to Transport Canada for a single vessel label, which was one of the requirements I had read about. I just received a letter back saying that they have cancelled the programme. I do have a HIN (Hull Serial Number). If possible you are to get a Compliance Notice from the manufacturer, but with a lot of boats from the 70's they are now out of business.
I will keep a copy of the letter from Transport Canada on the boat.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

It is, as indicated above, a very simple procedure. Your experience will depend a great deal on the customs agent you end up dealing with. Out of 5 importations I was involved in over a 2 year period, 2 were inspected, the rest were handled over the phone. 

DO NOT try to list a lower purchase price to avoid duties/taxes. The customs people will definitely double check - the internet makes that very easy. If you did get a below-market deal have lots of paper to back it up.

Friends of mine nearly lost their vehicle and the boat trying to save a few hundred buck in taxes, ended up paying a fine about equal to their "intended" savings and now are on record as having tried that stunt. Customs have a long memory.

Good luck... we got what we thought was a good deal with an .75 cent dollar.... wish I was shopping now!!


----------



## bushrat (Aug 24, 2007)

I just imported this past summer as well. There was no duty on my Canadian built Mirage. Same would go for anything built in US as per the free trade deal.


----------



## sab30 (Oct 11, 2006)

ichorniy said:


> Due to the stronger Canadian dollars prices on boats in the US become very attractive for Canadian buyers. Have somebody imported boat to Canada and how difficult or simple it was. I was thinking on getting a boat early in the summer and just sail it in. I wonder what paper work i have to worry about.


Just completed an import in Janaury 2007. Goes exactly like this:

1. Buy your boat
2. Get it to Canada (ours was sailed in) You will need a proper bill of sale. Yes as one poster said do not try to save some money by goofing around with the price..be upfront..have all your documentation..you will still do well based on the US market and dollar exchange.
3. If it was made in the USA or Mexico (havent seen many Mexican sailboats) your are exempt from duty due to NAFTA. Any other you will pay..I dont know if its a flat rate but a Jeanneau is 9.5%.
4. Pay your taxes, duty etc. I called in as we came by water so they gave me 7 days to pay at the nearest centre. I was PST exempt but Im sure they collect it with the GST
5. You will need to licence the boat in Canada as soon as it crosses your US reg numbers are no good. Contact the local service Canada office and fill out a few forms. It is free and they will require the bill of sale and import slip to see that taxes are paid.
6. Voila...You now own a Canadian Boat...


----------



## ichorniy (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you all for feed back. It sounds simple enough and I don’t think I will have any problem.


----------



## sab30 (Oct 11, 2006)

It is much easier than most people think..cars are much tougher with other variables such as emissions, certifications...I was going to mention just make sure you are aware of how to clear customs if you are arriving by sea with your boat. We had to clear at a customs phone as that location is only temporarily staffed but all the same rules apply. Let us know how you make out....


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

It's also helpful if you can get a copy (or original even better) of the seller's title to the boat. They like to know for sure that the boat was his/hers to sell. We have no such document in Canada (unless it's a registered vessel) but in the US (at least in WA) they do.

We attempted to clear by phone on the water to avoid a 2 hour detour once, but were directed to a specific dock and told to call back. Once there everything was, in fact, done by phone. I suspect there was a web cam there and the officer was watching our boat as we described it and gave them all the rest of the info. 

Be sure to have ID documentation in hand for all people on board for the delivery when you call - passports preferred.

Also both times we were personally inspected were Sundays - so don't expect an easier ride on the weekend.....


----------



## Digiital (Sep 10, 2001)

Like all the others. It was easy. I bought a Catalina 34 from Florida last August. Had it shipped via truck. Which was tricky in finding someone who would cross into Canada, I could of hired a cdn company, but they were almost $2000 more. So I went with US trucking company. I had a broker deal with the paper work. They contacted the trucking company and they traded paper work as needed. Next thing I know, I get a call from the Marina to inform me the boat arrived. I had payed the GST to the broker and that was it.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

On the west coast you can save quite a bundle by trucking to Blaine, on the US side of the border. It's an easy 35 mile sail to Vancouver, less to other ports of entry in the islands. The trucker doesn't need to deal the border issues, and the yards at Blaine were good to work with as far as launching and rigging the boats.


----------



## ahab211 (Jan 6, 2008)

*a breeze*

I sailed my [email protected] 24 from Michigan to ontario. I called customs and then went and paid the tax in person. I registered the boat the next day, peeled off the numbers and the beauty was I got a 83 boat with a newer outboard for under $3,000.00. Go for it you'll be like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## DDawe (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi There
I am just in the process of buying a Catalina 34 in New York to bring back to Ontario. Any issues about not paying sales tax in the US? This is a private sale. Do you just not pay them and sail the boat away? 
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## ahab211 (Jan 6, 2008)

*30 foot and over*

Yes, i think if it is over 30 feet there is the U.S. Customs to deal with. At least that is what I was told. I was glad mine was 24 feet long and I just sailed it back. As was stated earlier in this thread a broker was used and that took the hassles out of it. Good luck!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

DDawe said:


> Hi There
> I am just in the process of buying a Catalina 34 in New York to bring back to Ontario. Any issues about not paying sales tax in the US? This is a private sale. Do you just not pay them and sail the boat away?
> Thanks,
> Dave


In a private sale you shouldn't need to worry about the state tax in the US. We did not pay any Wash state taxes on our boat.



ahab211 said:


> Yes, i think if it is over 30 feet there is the U.S. Customs to deal with. At least that is what I was told. I was glad mine was 24 feet long and I just sailed it back. As was stated earlier in this thread a broker was used and that took the hassles out of it. Good luck!


We imported a 35 footer, and had no dealings with US customs whatsoever. We wired the money, picked up the boat and checked in with Canada customs upon reaching Vancouver. (2004)


----------



## ramminjammin (Sep 17, 2007)

*original title*

The boat I am going purchase and to sail from usa to canada has the original title in the original owners name.
10 years ago the original usa owner sold it to a guy, owner number 2, in the usa. The owner number two did not transfer title to himself , and he has the original ownership papers signed over to him from ten years ago.

so do i get a bill of sale plus this original title that is signed over, but no to me , Or do i get owner number two to transfer the title from the original owner into his name, then transfer to me ?

to make things more complicated the original owner passed away two years ago.

thanks


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I think you'll need the second owner to take title of the boat and then transfer the title to you.


----------



## noreault (May 14, 2008)

You may be able to use a notarized statement from the second owner stating the boat has not been titled into his name, along with the orginal title signed over to him. 

You need to check with CBSA on what is needed with import and Services Canada for licensing requirements.


----------

